

More Money (for Y Combinator) Means More Startups - zaveri
http://gigaom.com/2011/05/03/more-money-for-y-combinator-means-more-startups/

======
pg
"boosted applications by 40 percent for the upcoming class"

There is some kind of misunderstanding here. On-time applications for s2011
were up by 84% from w2011.

~~~
zck
How does it compare to s2010? I wonder if there are more applications for
summer, because you can apply for after graduation, rather than in the middle
of the school year.

~~~
pg
A bit over 2x.

------
sid_g
Does this also make the startup bubble a little bigger? I mean there are quite
a few now Dreamit hackny. Not that these are not good. Both have produced
great companies, but as more people invest and hop on the startup bus what
will happen?

~~~
rms
The bubble is not at all systemic. The most likely consequence is that lots of
angel investors and VCs are going to lose money and then there will be a
downturn in investment for a while. It's very cyclical.

